# P N W Outbackers Fall Rally 2011- Champoeg State Park-Oregon



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Please Join Our PNW Fall Outback Rally!

AT:

CHAMPOEG STATE PARK
NEWBURG, OR.

Oregon State Parks: 1-800-452-5687

Local Number For Champoeg : 


1-503-678-1251

Click Purple Champoeg Below To Go To Reservations Online




* Reservation Rules *
​
The Reservation and transaction fees are non-refundable. No exceptions.
*Campsite, rustic yurt, rustic cabin, tepee, or boat moorage:* If you cancel within 3 calendar days of your arrival date, OPRD retains your reservation fee, transaction fee (if any) and first night's use fee.
*Deluxe yurts, deluxe cabins, day-use/picnic shelters, group camps, youth camps, ranches, horse camps*: If you cancel within one month to the day of your exact arrival date, OPRD will retain your reservation fee, transaction fee (if any) and first night/day use fee.
If your arrival date is today or tomorrow, you *must call the park where you have reserved*; the phone number is listed on the front of your confirmation letter. If your arrival date is after today or tomorrow, please call Reservations Northwest: Portland Metro Area, 503-731-3411, or outside Portland, 800-452-5687. Cancellation requests can be made 24 hours a day, 7 days a week through the automated voicemail system or via email at [email protected].

When your reservation is cancelled via e-mail, you will receive a confirmation e-mail in return. If you do not receive an e-mail, we have not received your request and you will need to contact Reservations Northwest at one of the phone numbers listed above. E-mails are processed daily, Monday through Friday.

If you paid by Visa or MasterCard, you will receive a credit to your card. If you paid by check, you will receive a check in the mail from the State of Oregon.
Please be aware that only the person whose name is on the reservation may change or cancel the reservation.

LINK:

CHAMPOEG

****
October 21 Friday to October 23 Sunday (come early, stay late!)

*Potluck







Saturday In The Loop at 5:00 AT SITE B-12*

*****

In B Loop Sites 11-16 Are Electric and Water Sites, No Sewer. 
(there are a few full hook up sites elsewhere in the B Section for those of us, ok ME, that dont' want to "rough it"







)
Sites 11-16 are the ones we always use for this rally so call now and get your spot if want you to be in the little

Outbacker Section!

(S.O.B.'s Some other brand are welcome!)

We have community fire in the evenings, laugh , talk, eat, drink and tell lies







.
Lots of room for the kiddos! Great paved walk ways for bikes! 
Bring your dogs!









Site A-8: Orygun Dates?

Site B-11: Tripp ~ Oct 20-24

Site B-12 : Jnk36Jnk ~ October 18-23

Site B-13: Oregon Camper Not attending, site up for grabs

Site B-14: Larry The Outback (dates?)~ Oct 21-23

Site B-15: Mv945 ~ October 21-23

Site B-16: 4H1DinaOB Cancelled

Site B-22: Timber/Tweety ~ October 19-23

Site 26: Doxiedoglover2 Cancelled due to hip replacement

Site B-29: John7349 ~ October 21-23

Site B-33: JNK's Kids ~Cancelled

*Food! Let's talk about Food!









*

Tweety: Salad and Dessert


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Site B15, Oct 21-23!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I will have to ask the DW as she will be on maternity leave at the time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have site B13

Tanya....could you get a site a bit futher away from us? Site 26....really?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We have site B13
> 
> Tanya....could you get a site a bit futher away from us? Site 26....really?


I am a sissy and like my Full Hookups!







Besides, the walking to and from the main group will do my, er, ME good!


----------



## tweety (Feb 21, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We have site B13
> 
> Tanya....could you get a site a bit futher away from us? Site 26....really?


I am a sissy and like my Full Hookups!







Besides, the walking to and from the main group will do my, er, ME good!
[/quote]

We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tweety said:


> We have site B13
> 
> Tanya....could you get a site a bit futher away from us? Site 26....really?


I am a sissy and like my Full Hookups!







Besides, the walking to and from the main group will do my, er, ME good!
[/quote]
Sissies Unite!









We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tweety said:


> We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!


Oh man....can't WAIT for Rick to get the Quad and then you'll HAVE TO go to locations with NOTHING!!!!	
The "B" loop has everything except a place to dump tanks....I knew you were full of s*** but WOW, you can fill a black tank in 3 ngihts?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

an fill a black tank in 3 ngihts?








[/quote]

Thumbs in ears and tongue out! Thrrwwpppt!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!


Oh man....can't WAIT for Rick to get the Quad and then you'll HAVE TO go to locations with NOTHING!!!!	
The "B" loop has everything except a place to dump tanks....I knew you were full of s*** but WOW, you can fill a black tank in 3 ngihts?








[/quote]

I gave her s*** about her s*** too!! I'm just wondering how you can fill the tanks that fast T!!! What do you eat?!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!


Oh man....can't WAIT for Rick to get the Quad and then you'll HAVE TO go to locations with NOTHING!!!!	
The "B" loop has everything except a place to dump tanks....I knew you were full of s*** but WOW, you can fill a black tank in 3 ngihts?








[/quote]

I gave her s*** about her s*** too!! I'm just wondering how you can fill the tanks that fast T!!! What do you eat?!








[/quote]

You dorks! it isn't the black tank, it's the luxury of using all the water I want, I can shower without worry and not go to the shower building. I really do not like the showers at Champoeg. Now leave me alone!







I also give both of my dogs baths before we leave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!


Oh man....can't WAIT for Rick to get the Quad and then you'll HAVE TO go to locations with NOTHING!!!!	
The "B" loop has everything except a place to dump tanks....I knew you were full of s*** but WOW, you can fill a black tank in 3 ngihts?








[/quote]

I gave her s*** about her s*** too!! I'm just wondering how you can fill the tanks that fast T!!! What do you eat?!








[/quote]

You dorks! it isn't the black tank, it's the luxury of using all the water I want, I can shower without worry and not go to the shower building. I really do not like the showers at Champoeg. Now leave me alone!







I also give both of my dogs baths before we leave








[/quote]

Ah...we only pick on ya because we love ya.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!


Oh man....can't WAIT for Rick to get the Quad and then you'll HAVE TO go to locations with NOTHING!!!!	
The "B" loop has everything except a place to dump tanks....I knew you were full of s*** but WOW, you can fill a black tank in 3 ngihts?








[/quote]

I gave her s*** about her s*** too!! I'm just wondering how you can fill the tanks that fast T!!! What do you eat?!








[/quote]

You dorks! it isn't the black tank, it's the luxury of using all the water I want, I can shower without worry and not go to the shower building. I really do not like the showers at Champoeg. Now leave me alone!







I also give both of my dogs baths before we leave








[/quote]

Ah...we only pick on ya because we love ya.








[/quote]

x2


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!


Oh man....can't WAIT for Rick to get the Quad and then you'll HAVE TO go to locations with NOTHING!!!!	
The "B" loop has everything except a place to dump tanks....I knew you were full of s*** but WOW, you can fill a black tank in 3 ngihts?








[/quote]

I gave her s*** about her s*** too!! I'm just wondering how you can fill the tanks that fast T!!! What do you eat?!








[/quote]

You dorks! it isn't the black tank, it's the luxury of using all the water I want, I can shower without worry and not go to the shower building. I really do not like the showers at Champoeg. Now leave me alone!







I also give both of my dogs baths before we leave








[/quote]

Ah...we only pick on ya because we love ya.








[/quote]

x2








[/quote]


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

B14 for us.

And, no, we haven't fallen off the edge of the Earth.

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> B14 for us.
> 
> And, no, we haven't fallen off the edge of the Earth.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Tripp (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in for Oct 20-24 at B11. The loop is almost full!

(Call me a newbie, but I LOVE pull-through spots. Seriously. The hardest part of taking this little monster on the road is backing up- anywhere).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Tripp said:


> I'm in for Oct 20-24 at B11. The loop is almost full!
> 
> (Call me a newbie, but I LOVE pull-through spots. Seriously. The hardest part of taking this little monster on the road is backing up- anywhere).










Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

So glad to hear you have us on the calendar


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Site B-14: Larry The Outback (dates?)


Oct 21-23


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> B14 for us.
> 
> And, no, we haven't fallen off the edge of the Earth.
> 
> Ed


Welcome back Ed, it's been awhile

Dean


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

We're in for Oct. 21-23. Site B16. Hope we can actually make it there this year!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

OK, we have *B29*, Oct 21-23







Looking forward to it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

john7349 said:


> OK, we have *B29*, Oct 21-23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Doxie, here's another reservation. Our kids, Jen, Steve and Maddie, now have a trailer and have reserved B33 for the rally...so add them to the list, please. Also, our friends th Webbs are signed up too but I do not know their space number. Thanks.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

If anyone decides to CANCEL their reservation - please contact us! We'd love to come but the "B" loop is already full.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry, my kids took the last space in the B loop. You could still reserve a space in the A loop and just come hang out with us all day long! D&J


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> Sorry, my kids took the last space in the B loop. You could still reserve a space in the A loop and just come hang out with us all day long! D&J


----------



## tweety (Feb 21, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Please Join Our PNW Fall Outback Rally!
> 
> AT:
> 
> ...










You brat!!

We will bring salad & dessert.


----------



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello! I was curious about these Rallies. I am not able to attend this one, but for future Rallies, are there many kids that attend? I have a 5 year old son and it would be just he and I, and our 3 year old lab of course!

Thanks!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

magnum1070 said:


> Hello! I was curious about these Rallies. I am not able to attend this one, but for future Rallies, are there many kids that attend? I have a 5 year old son and it would be just he and I, and our 3 year old lab of course!
> 
> Thanks!


Kids / Families are ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## orygun (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm a newbie. i will be in A 8. If you see 2 kids, a stroller, and a dog crash your party, it's us. I suppose my kids can carry the beer over.....


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you can make it. See you there!


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We are in site B22. Oct 19th-23rd! I am a sissy too and we are in a full hookup!


Oh man....can't WAIT for Rick to get the Quad and then you'll HAVE TO, *<SNIP>* [/quote]

You dorks! it isn't the black tank, it's the luxury of using all the water I want, I can shower without worry and not go to the shower building. I really do not like the showers at Champoeg. Now leave me alone!







I also give both of my dogs baths before we leave








[/quote]

WOW... you shower now!!!! Fantastic... thank you.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there PNW folks. We will be at Champoeg beginning the 18th and the day we leave the rally will be the first day of our trip south for the winter. Very excited about that. Looking foward to seeing all of you folks. d&j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

orygun said:


> I'm a newbie. i will be in A 8. If you see 2 kids, a stroller, and a dog crash your party, it's us. I suppose my kids can carry the beer over.....


So excited to have some new people! looking forward to tormenting meeting you! How old are the kids and boys or girls?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

HI everyone! looking forward to our fall rally! woo hoo! Hoping some of will take some time and let me know what dish you are brigning so we can get it put on the list!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sadly, we have to pull out and this is making me sooo sad.







I have had hip trouble for several months and 2 months ago the dr. did cortisone to it and it got me by for 2 months but now the hip is really bad. I am having hip replacement on Monday October 3rd. The current pain is excruciating as I have a tear, a cyst in the bone and the cartilage is gone. Each step is pure agony.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

is there someone who wants my space???


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> sadly, we have to pull out and this is making me sooo sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you won't make it....My mom had hip replacement 8 weeks ago and she is doing great! Do everything the physical therapists say to do and don't do the things they say not to.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry about your hip problems. Better to take care now than later. We will miss you guys for sure but there will be other times. Someone needs to plan the February Cape Disappointment trip!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I know this has to be done and I will be so much better! Having my arm problems is old new but this whole hip thing is freaking me out! I am only 29 after all







. It is the opposite side of my bad ankle so I have to be extra careful. Argh!

Since we have missed two Fall Rally's now, next year I am just quietely signing up. Don't want to jinx it!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

So sad to hear that Doxie won't be with us at Champoeg. As to the Cape Disappointment gathering, someone else will have to pick up the flag. Dean and I will be in Texas January and February. If you are going to go there you all need to get your reservations in, soon. See everybody in a couple of weeks. Tbhis rally will be our last committment in the PNW. After that we are fulltimers on the road.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why does this always happen....









I'm now going to be out of town the week of the Rally...back Friday afternoon....ok, I can work around that.

Oh...DS informs us his Homecoming Dance is Saturday the 22nd from 7-11pm. Ugh...WHAT!! That is the Rally weekend. (double














)

My loss...your gain. Site B-13 will be available to the first Outbacker that asks me for it. We can arrange the payment via paypal and the park will never have to know we made the switch-a-rooo.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh...DS informs us his Homecoming Dance is Saturday the 22nd from 7-11pm. Ugh...WHAT!! That is the Rally weekend. (double
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world the last couple years! It was appx 2-3 years where my daughter's school ALWAYS scheduled both Prom and Homecoming on Rally weekends! It was like they looked at the calendar and did it on purpose. Of course she is now off to college (CWU), so it's not an issue for us anymore. Sorry you won't be there!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Really sad to hear you won't be around. It seems like forever since we saw you last. You will just have to follow our blog. Maybe, down the road, we will meet again. Happy trails. d&j


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Really sad to hear you won't be around. It seems like forever since we saw you last. You will just have to follow our blog. Maybe, down the road, we will meet again. Happy trails. d&j


I get the update for your blog every week or so and I read it when I have a chance. Wish you and Dean a great time on your awesome journey!!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Well site B16 is now free to anyone that might want it. Having to cancel as my daughter has decided she would rather have a birthday party with her friends than go camping with us. Oh well - she's turning 13.... guess I should have seen that coming


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Surgery went well. Surgeon was surprised how damaged the hip was, he said within a week I would have not been able to walk. Doing well, pain meds are working but I sure hate being in la la land







and dependant on others. Give me a few weeks and I will run circles around everyone!

If there is something I have missed on updates for the rally , please inform me. My druggie brain is struggling


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Surgery went well. Surgeon was surprised how damaged the hip was, he said within a week I would have not been able to walk. Doing well, pain meds are working but I sure hate being in la la land
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was worried we hadn't heard from you. Glad that things are going well. Do what the doctor and PT tell you to do.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Unfortunately our kids will not be making the rally. SIL must work so their space is also up for grabs. d&j


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Surgery went well. Surgeon was surprised how damaged the hip was, he said within a week I would have not been able to walk. Doing well, pain meds are working but I sure hate being in la la land
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear everything went well. Get well quick!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

It appears there will only be five of us at this rally, including my sob friends. We will have a little potluck on Saturday evening, about five or so, at our site, B-12. Bring whatever and we will see what we get. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> It appears there will only be five of us at this rally, including my sob friends. We will have a little potluck on Saturday evening, about five or so, at our site, B-12. Bring whatever and we will see what we get. j


Jodi, I count 7, is there someone not going that I am not aware of? I will post a update


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Were still going, but we changed our campsite from B-29 to *B-27*. (DW really wanted that full hookup).


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh boy, I sure hate to have to do this. We've held out as long as possible, and it now looks like we will be unable to attend this weekend. We've got way too much going on, with quite a bit of out-of-state travel surrounding this weekend. Plus, Sophie and David have a full weekend.

We hope to catch up with you all in the future.

Site B14 will be free as soon as Reserve America processes the cancellation.

Ed


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Oh boy, I sure hate to have to do this. We've held out as long as possible, and it now looks like we will be unable to attend this weekend. We've got way too much going on, with quite a bit of out-of-state travel surrounding this weekend. Plus, Sophie and David have a full weekend.
> 
> We hope to catch up with you all in the future.
> 
> ...


Sorry you guys can't make it this time. We will meet another time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

no one has anything to say about the rally??? wha?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> no one has anything to say about the rally??? wha?


IT WAS GREAT! 
We had never been there before so we had a lot of exploring to do. Had a nice potluck at Dean & Jodi's Saturday night.







I think there was only 6 Outbacker sites. You guys were missed! Hope your feeling better!

I am hoping someone took a few pics, anyone?









While we felt bad about the plane crash there last Tuesday, glad it didn't happen while we were there...


----------

